# Pets!



## Negrek (Mar 9, 2020)

Who has pets? I want all of the pictures! Pet stories, too!

Here's my own adorable angel:



Spoiler


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 9, 2020)

so good, many floof cat

I also have a cat who is very good, you can see pictures of her here

This is my favorite photo of her, from when she was a kitten. So cute.


----------



## Negrek (Mar 9, 2020)

She was so TINY aaaaa. And now look how big! What a pretty kitty.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 9, 2020)

Bewmie, the three-legged JRT. He's my little goofball and I love him! He's kind of a dick sometimes, though.

I miss my dog Moh-Moh, she passed away back in September. She was AWESOME!

We also have a hamster named Apple. She loves her Uncle KFF!

EDIT: Unrelated, but this is my 1,337th post apparently!


----------



## Negrek (Mar 9, 2020)

Aww, what a couple of sweeties. Bewmie certainly does look like a handful!


----------



## Eifie (Mar 9, 2020)

This is my dog. He's 100% real and don't you dare tell me otherwise.


----------



## Negrek (Mar 9, 2020)

So lively! So handsome! He looks like a cuddler. Does he cuddle?

Is this... the real Barfie?


----------



## Eifie (Mar 9, 2020)

Negrek said:


> So lively! So handsome! He looks like a cuddler. Does he cuddle?
> 
> Is this... the real Barfie?


It's the real Barfie!!! He cuddles very much! Sometimes it makes him a little flat, but he springs back into shape soon enough.


----------



## Negrek (Mar 9, 2020)

Eifie said:


> It's the real Barfie!!! He cuddles very much! Sometimes it makes him a little flat, but he springs back into shape soon enough.


Whoah... I feel like I've learned some kind of forbidden knowledge. I'm glad he's a great cuddler. What a good boy!


----------



## octobr (Mar 9, 2020)

Kung Fu Ferret said:


> Bewmie, the three-legged JRT. He's my little goofball and I love him! He's kind of a dick sometimes, though.
> 
> I miss my dog Moh-Moh, she passed away back in September. She was AWESOME!
> 
> ...


terrier people UNITE we thrive on mischief and dogs getting into things they shouldn't

mine are basically the worst, so of course i love them.



Spoiler












maxy and violet ... they're already 9 and 13 respectively. my little old babies


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 9, 2020)

I don't have any pictures of my own to offer, but I'm really happy this thread exists. You all have such adorable pets!


----------



## Negrek (Mar 10, 2020)

octobr said:


> terrier people UNITE we thrive on mischief and dogs getting into things they shouldn't
> 
> mine are basically the worst, so of course i love them.
> 
> ...


Ah, some quality puppers! Maxy looks like a good dog in this one, but Violet definitely has that aura of "You haven't found out what I did to your shoes yet," I think.


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 10, 2020)

@Negrek, i can't believe this is the first i've seen of your cat!?  sooo precious, omfg.

that kitten picture of birta is so cute oh my god.  tiny little fluffy jellybean.  why are kittens so cute, why can't they stay kittens forever. 

barfie is looking excellent as usual.  i hope he is taking the divorce well.  he has been in my prayers.

i think i have forced you all to look at her already, but here is my squishy little kitten, chai:


Spoiler


----------



## Negrek (Mar 12, 2020)

Chai looks like such a lovely, laid-back girl! She accepts the pets as merely her due.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 21, 2020)

Bewmie and Apple. Don't worry, he doesn't show any interest in eating her.


----------



## Negrek (Mar 21, 2020)

Awww, cute hamster! Look at those two, checking each other out.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 30, 2020)

My cat, Jupiter with Dratini from Pokémon GO


----------



## LadyJirachu (Mar 31, 2020)

Simba, the shiba inu (its a japanese dog breed).

He's pretty old now.

...Also: Emmy's post is epic, as always :) <3


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 3, 2020)

My cat Juno


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 4, 2020)

Juno is a really cool looking cat :3 I like the stripes a lot!


----------



## M&F (Apr 6, 2020)

so, she's no longer with us as of a few months ago, but regardless, here's my darling dog in an astonishingly photogenic yawn

her name was Docinho, because that's the local dub name of one of the powerpuff girls (the green one with the black hair)
also here's her reaction to the fact that ducks exist


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 6, 2020)

Aww, she looks so sweet!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 16, 2020)

Bewmie was afraid of  the smoke detector over the weekend. He went into the shower with my mom for "protection". 
Also, Apple the silly hamster is on antibiotics for an infection, and she actually really likes the medicine. It's pretty funny to watch!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 27, 2020)

Sorry for double posting, but Apple is dying of cancer.


----------

